# YAMAHA RX-V1065 Vs RX-V750??



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

HI i'm about to pull the trigger and buy a YAMAHA RX-V1065 as an upgrade to my RX-V750.

I'd like to hear your opinions, am i making a good move or am i wasting my money once more thinking i'm getting a good deal? I'm getting it for $100. it has the remote but no auto calibration mic


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

jason1234567 said:


> HI i'm about to pull the trigger and buy a YAMAHA RX-V1065 as an upgrade to my RX-V750.
> 
> I'd like to hear your opinions, am i making a good move or am i wasting my money once more thinking i'm getting a good deal? I'm getting it for $100. it has the remote but no auto calibration mic


You don't need to start 2 treads with the same thing , check your other tread . If there's no mic i would't buy it .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not having the mic is not the end of the world, its still a better receiver than what you have. You could try contacting Yamaha and see if they have any. You can manually make adjustments to everything that YAPO does anyhow so still a good choice for $100


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> not having the mic is not the end of the world, its still a better receiver than what you have. You could try contacting yamaha and see if they have any. You can manually make adjustments to everything that yapo does anyhow so still a good choice for $100


YAPO ??? :d


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm sorry if posted this a few times, i'm just a nervous wreak about this, i'm trying to stop buying speakers and equipment, especially if it's a waste of money. I'm really trying to stop.. i have more receivers and speakers and subs in my bedroom idk what to do with it all.. It's not like i'm paying top dollar either, i'm getting stuff dirt cheap.. i know i'm probably annoying you oldtimers and experts who been around awhile and i'm sorry for asking so many questions , as you pointed out some over and over. I know my equipment probably sucks compaired to a lot of your guys stuff, but to me i feel like i made a big improvement, basicly when from knowing nothing and thinking i had good surround sound system, to knowing a little and realizing i have mid level equipment at best.

I like the new Yamaha , it sounds great, idk if it's my imagination but its seems a little brighter and sounds cleaner then the RX-v750. I have 2 sub outs on this one.. all 3 of my subs are hooked up and i'm experimenting.. i hope i can sell these 3 subs and get a respectable sub soon.

Again. i don't mean to be annoying. i'm just so confused and i was looking for any advice i can get. I just can't believe i'm addicted to buying speakers, and i have a feeling i wont rest untill i have a good sub :/


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> ...especially if it's a waste of money. I'm really trying to stop.. i have more receivers and speakers and subs in my bedroom idk what to do with it all.. It's not like i'm paying top dollar either, i'm getting stuff dirt cheap.. i know i'm probably annoying you oldtimers and experts who been around awhile and i'm sorry for asking so many questions , as you pointed out some over and over.


It's not a waste of money. Sell the extra gear. Upgrade and sell anything you're upgrading from so you're rolling the money into the price of the upgrade. For now, all you need is the AVR a Blu-ray player and a 5.1 set of speakers. Everything else, sell and use to upgrade to better.

Many of us here are old timers and we've done what you're doing with the many hobbies we've tried out. Upgradeitis is part of any hobby and we do understand. Why? Because we've been there and done that.






...lddude:...:T


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks, and honestly coming on here and asking questions eally saved me a lot of money, because it help put a stop to me buying stuff i don't need. WHen i got layed off in november i had to pawn my Technic 1200 M3D turntables and my DDM4000 Mixer because it took awhile for unemployment to kick in and i never got em back... those were my babies.. now that i'm working well this dude has a bunce of chimney repairs for me to do and he pays me $200-300 a day.. i did a couple last week for him.. he said he has a few this week and i'm sure he'll keeep throwing me the money because he dont have a mason, he owns a chimney company, they do liners and repointing , but they cant lay brick or anything so i hope it's gonna be a good summer.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

My guess, the weather willing, from what you're posting, it's going be an excellent Summer.

As to upgrading, I'd love to upgrade my gear. Why? For no other reason then I like the thrill of new gear. That being said, I don't need any new gear. So, as encouragement to you, once you get a setup that you're cool with, enjoy.

If you can do what I suggest regarding REW and your subwoofer system, you'll be pleasantly surprised how much REW will help you get out of your system. Check out the REW forum for more information.

After thirty-two years, I just recently retired from construction and pest control; Nov 2010. Check out the pest control companies and see if they have any chimney work for chimneys that have had bee hives pulled out of them. The hives have to come out or the wax comb and honey will run down the walls and the bees will be back in a heart beat.....guaranteed.

Have an excellent Summer and I hope you can pack it away for Winter.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks.. hopefully i'll be collectiong $590 a week again next winter.. that's one thing i like about masonry, the spring and summer is tough , gets a little easier in the fall because it's cooler not so hot. Then get layed off for 3-4 months for the winter, i love it. 

What is that REW again? Yea i need to relax and stop worrying about speakers and stuff. I don't have any friends so when i get into a hobby i really get into it. I guess its like a drug to me, buying stuff that i don't need. I'm still trying to get used to this receiver. It took me about 1 hour of moving 3 subs around and i finally got them in spots where they don't sound too bad... i'm just gonna get the best subwoofer i can and sell these 3.. Should i keep one maybe? idk ,, i just know a new sub will make me feel better. i don't care any more about getting better speakers, after the new sub, thats it for me. I'm really leaning twards that OutLaw LFM-1.. seems to have great reviews and i just like the name..OUtLaw LFM-1.. sounds like a good sub.. i still have a few days to think it over. After the sub i'm gonna try to find a nice pair of technic 1200 turntables and get back to my other hobby. Why do i have hobbys that cost me to spend all my money, Dj equipment and Home Theater... i play all vinyl and it really cost a pretty penny and takes up more time then a full time job to actually listen to all the records and figure out what songs i'm gonna use and which ones i don't need.. then organize them into crates , 50 or so per crate , each crate with all fifty records are somewhat compatable and good music organazation is important with vinyl, i know if i grab a crate i'll be able to play an hout or two with songs that work well together.. if you don't have your music organized it's just a trainwreak waiting to happen.

Idk i get so cought up in speakers and receivers for my Tv i lost track of my plan to get my Turntables back.. So after this sub i'm done, unless i come across a deal i can't refuse. 

I'm having trouble with my ew receiver, there's so many options and everything, each channel has like a 6-7 band Eq, I still have the optical from my Tv to the receiver.. Idk how to get the sound through the HDMI.. The Blurayplayer works with the HDMI but i cant tell if i'm getting True HD surround sound.. oh well , i don't care anymore. I can negatiate like a champ but can't even hook up my system properly, i give up.. i wont be bothering you guys anymore sorry for being that guy who just keeps asking questions , i really just wanted to learn, i thought i could build a good system , i might as well just face the facts, i'll never have a good system.. i thought i had decent stuff.. yea sure..everything i have is laughable.. my heart was in it tho, i really believed i would build a good stereo.. at least i learned a life lesson and didn't waste too much doe fpr all the speakers and receivers and subs i bought.. i could prbably sell everything and make a decent profit.. just looking at the stuff gets me sad, what was i thinking.. maybe the Outlaw sub will cheer me up and keep me in the game.. Either way i wont be bugging you guys anymore.. thanks for all the advice , there's some good people on here , you guys made me feel welcome even tho i don't belong. It could of been a lot worse for me.. i could was wasted a lot more money before i realized i was  buying garbage.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

My apologies, I though I had linked to the REW website.



> Why do i have hobbys that cost me to spend all my money, Dj equipment and Home Theater...


The good news, it's not personal. All hobbies cost money.

...



> I can negatiate like a champ but can't even hook up my system properly, i give up.. i wont be bothering you guys anymore sorry for being that guy who just keeps asking questions , i really just wanted to learn,...


Then don't give up now. Ask and read. Lots of other forums with lots of information. No need to worry. You're doing fine.



> i thought i could build a good system , i might as well just face the facts, i'll never have a good system.. i thought i had decent stuff.. yea sure..everything i have is laughable.. my heart was in it tho, i really believed i would build a good stereo.. at least i learned a life lesson and didn't waste too much doe fpr all the speakers and receivers and subs i bought.. i could prbably sell everything and make a decent profit.. just looking at the stuff gets me sad, what was i thinking.. maybe the Outlaw sub will cheer me up and keep me in the game.. Either way i wont be bugging you guys anymore.. thanks for all the advice , there's some good people on here , you guys made me feel welcome even tho i don't belong. It could of been a lot worse for me.. i could was wasted a lot more money before i realized i was buying garbage.


Whoa! Backup. You're doing fine. What, for the most part, you think we didn't start out the way you're starting out? Some of my first gear came out of garage sales, pawn shops and hand-me-down purchases from friends. There's no reason you don't belong here and on this forum, nobody has a right to make you feel bad about yourself. You're getting some excellent gear at excellent pricing. Hang in there. Don't quit. It's a hobby, entertainment, something to do at night when not laying brick.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks man, i havn' heard any encouraging words in a long time. I guess i was kinda down last night. Today was a good day and i feel a lot better. I did a nice chimney rebuild, like 100 brick and i have to say to came out pretty nice. The kids that are givig me this side work set up all the scaffoldingm trear it down,.. i'll help em the stuff but he does all the work. They own a chimney company and they can't lay brick, i know him its not like i'm woring for a stranger and after i did the fisrt chimney for him he wan't me to work for him full time.. i told him i work free lance, and if you keep picking me up in the morning and putting $250-300 a day in my hand obviosly i'm gonna help you when you need me jusy let me know atleast the night before. 

Today my boss brother want's me to teach him to lay brick. Usually i dont teach people because i spent 4 years in school , The INternatonal Masonry Institute and learned so much going through my Union apprenticeship.. i'b been in masonry so long that i had this old italian guy make me swear an oath not to teach anyone the trick of the trade he showed me., lol.. i have to keep my work.. But the kid seems sincere and i tiold him i'll teach him.. also told him he wont even touch a brink for a month, Lesson one spreading mortar.. and while he's spreading i'll be able to tell if he really wants to be a Mason,, if he watches what i'm doing, i will train him.. if he don't watch and does whatever.. i can't teach him.. i know oneday i have to pass on the trade, but only to someone that really wants to learn.

I had a good day . I have another chimney to build tommorrow. .. i hope he keeps them coming lol.

Thanks sir, i appreciate your it


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> Today my boss brother want's me to teach him to lay brick. Usually i dont teach people because i spent 4 years in school,


Once they know what you know, they don't need you and you'll have taught yourself out of a job. It's a hard lesson to learn and it sounds bad but if you can't lay brick, because you've taught everybody else how to lay brick, nobody will need you.



> Thanks sir, i appreciate your it


...


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

I was thinking that, but honestly it would take years for him to be able to get anywhere near my skill level.. Just because you can lay brick dosn't mean your a Mason. I have no problems getting work, my problem now is transportation.. i ended up getting pressured on buying a used cad i didn't even want, i have about $3000 into this car and it's still messed up, i asked my dad one favor, btw he's the one who pressured me into getting this car. I told him lets just bring it to Volvo, have them check it out, even if there's a $200 diagnostic fee so what i'd pay for it.. My dad- oh no don't worry i know a guy that can fix it.. yea ok whatever dad thanks for you help, now sping showed up and i have no car.. i cold of been working on a good union jon or maybe even an open shop prevailing wage job.. so now i'm starting to get depressed, unemployment runs out next week, then out of the blue i checked out craigslist and saw a few ads for masons.. one of them happened to be someone i know, they know i went to school for Masonry, they actually used to work for my brother , he owns a masonry company, but then they stardted thier own a couple years back and now they are doing good. they do liners,reponting but they always need to find a mason to do all thier masonry work. The kid was so happy to hear from me and want's to hire me permenently... 

So even if i tought the younger one to lay brick, i highly doubt they would stop throwing me work. I'm gonna build a outdoor fireplace and grill out od Brick and stone combo and a few other things i have in mind that will required advanced brick work, I'd doing this for free,,he's gonna labor for me but i like building that king of stuff, thats where i shine.. it might over $10,000 to his house maybe a more. I think thier smart enought to know if they did that to me they messed up, especially when they have any stone chimney or something else where they would be lost. My brothers been calling me , left me messages he want's me to come back to work for him doing estimates (i'm a pretty good salesman) work in the office, and of coarse any stonework. Everytime i work for him, i quit . I called him a few weeks ago, said look springs here i'm giving you first chance to have me for the season. Instead of saying ok sounds good comedown to the office so we can talk, he sent me a long email telling me if i work for him i need to pay my dues and do whatever he want's and he's not gonna pay me top pay until i can prove myself. I didn't even answer him, he hires workers that couldn't make it at a real masonry company but they same minnimal experience so he pays them a Low Wage. If my brother was smart he would of said look, go do you thing, sell some jobs, make the company some money and i'll tke care of you. I'd probably run his company if he actually made me even a 20% partner and paid me Properly. His greed thinnking he's saving money is actually costing hime money. So there's guys that used to work for him and now have thier own company, i doubt they would stop giving me work. Besides it will take a long time for him toget to the point where they didnt need me. Even if they gave me 2-3 Chimney repairs a week, they give me $250-300 a day.. BY the end of the summber i should be able to buy a truck and some tools and even if i get my own chinmey repair i can easily make $500-$1500 in one day doing one repair.

So far my hopes are hight that things will now start to get better for me .. i'm trying to be a good person and i'm in the process of rebuilding my credit. I just turned 36 so i been depressed a lot lately because i could of had a much better life if i just didn't turn down some of the roads i walked down. I'm gonna try to work hard for the next 3-4 years and hopefully i'll be in a doog place and maybe even meet a nice gril who would actuall care about me, not like me becasuse i Dj or because i got a decent job ow whatevr.

I'm sorry for the rambling , it just came out. 

It's a good thing i learnd masonry because i didn't goto collage and quite frankly even if i went to collage i'd still make more money doing masonry.

BAck to teaching the kid, that did cross my mind tho,, and with out even me saying anything, he says to me, " Jason, if you teach me to laybbrick the right way i promise i will not stop giving you jobs you have my word " I have to trust the kid.. also i do have to pass on my knowledge of the trade to someone that's sincere and really want;s to learn. 

Even if he does just blow me off say after he can rebuild a chimney with out me...In my heart i tried to do a good deed and maybe i will be blessed somehow. 

I thinnk once i get a car, i might go and work union , then go get my bbusiness licence also so i can do chimneys on the weekends and free time if there's no union work

With out Masonry i'd be lost, it's all i have.. it hurts to say this but i cant even say i have one real friend. I only told one girl this, most eople would probably laugh, the only time io ever experienced love and in dreams, There was a few times i woke up in tears because i woke up. , the emotions felt so real, sometimes i think upon it, wondering if i'll ever fall in love, if i'll ever meet a girl that truely cares about me from her heart.I hope so but deep down i don't thinks so. Geez i'd be happy at this point to meet a real friend, when your own family treats you like a stranger because i had a substance abuse problem, i used a lot of extacy and other Stuff, but if someone actually cared they would try to help yopu right. Instead of gossiping, the only people i was ever close with, my cousins and older brother ended over greed and money. 

Sorry idk why i'm not erasing this. i guess it helps lets go a little when i talk about it.

Bottom line , if thesy use me to lean to build a chimney so be it, but it wont be before i buy a new truck or something with the money i'm gonna make off them this summer.

If they keep treating me properly, i can make them a lot of money and make a decent wage for myself. 

Sorry guys for my rant.. but if you happened to read the short version my life story, i bet your life isnt looking so bad now lol


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Just keep on keeping on my friend. You seem to have a good plan ahead of you and a good idea of what you want and need to start being happy again. People come and go, you will meet new friends and maybe even a woman. Remember friends don't come flocking either. Put yourself out there and you'll be surprised what comes in return. Keep your head up, if your at your low, remember it can only get better from here. Stay strong my buddy.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> Sorry guys for my rant.. but if you happened to read the short version my life story, i bet your life isnt looking so bad now lol


Your story reads a lot like my story. There's millions of us guys who could star in a production of your story. My recommendation, stop in a weekend free clinic and ask for some 25mg Zoloft to help with the depression as you'd be surprised how much depression affects one's personal life.

I take Zoloft twice a day and at 62, have for six months, I wish I had Zoloft around when I was sixteen. It made a new person out of me. Just pop into a weekend free clinic, tell them you're depressed and you'd like a prescription for Zoloft. A month's supply of 25mg at the local pharmacy is $13.00 USD.

As to the woman thing, I have no clue why the American woman has socially turned out the way they have. I got lucky as I met my wife at thirty and it is safe to say we were both messed up. I fully understand your plight as it's the story of guys America over. I can't speak for guys in the rest of the world but there are millions of men in America who are decent hard working men and all they can find are users.

Hopefully you'll find my above encouraging, you'll get a boatload of work this season and a life's partner.

(seriously, checkout Zoloft and depression. two weeks from the time you start, you'll find yourself a new man and women like that stuff)

And if my above is found presumptuous and offensive, my apologies.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks man i appreciate your kindness, when most would shun and judge , it was nice to hear words of encouragement and understanding. As for the zoloft, idk if that would work for me, there was a 3 year period of my life where i abused a lot of mdma and those anti depressanrt medications work on the same brain receptors , even tho i haven't taken that for over a couple years , it wouldn't be a good idea to take any medications that would interfere with my brain chemistry any more than it has been. I take adderall which is one of the best anti depressants that is legal. most doctors wouldn't precribe it for depression, but some do as an off label prescription.

The depression, isn't that bad, it just hurts when your own family care about money more then they do about you. Not having any real friends, i Dj for a hobby and i have no problem getting girls, it's actually getting one i have a real connection with, a girl that would actually care about me, not one or two hot 23 year old girls wearing nothing but paint and glow in the dark ink and they only want to hang out with me because they want something thats hard to get, i can get girls like that every weekend and have a blast , but i'm not like that, Even tho i still Dj underground dance parties, i don't mess around with the goodies anymore, i spin records for the love of the hobby, there's nothing like the feeling of real vinyl records spinning and your getting creative mixing different songs in and out of each other. Most so called Dj's use computers and other softwate to do all the mixing and hard work for them but would'nt know what to do behind two turntables and a crate of records .

As for the work, It's really starting to go good, i rebuilt another chimney yesterday for them, it came out beautiful. We set up for another one today that i'm gonna take down to the flashing and rebuild tomorrow. I like working with these guys, they really appreciate the quality work i'm giving them and they want to keep me going. I told them i don't build scaffolding, they build and take down the scaffolding, i'll help my unloading the truck and hand them the stuff as they build it, i don't mind doing that it's a good work out. Plus they pick me up everyday at my house and bring me home, pay me everyday in cash between $200-300 a day , the treat me good, and show me a lot of respect and pretty much cater to me because of my experience and knowledge in Masonry, i usually dress nice when i'm laying brick or stone with button down shirts or pullover polos, it's how i was trainded dressing nice was and is important. They want me to wear thier company shirts and tried to give me soem black ones..i told them no way, i'm not wearing black in the summer up on top of a roof, lol they went and got me lightweight red ones, and ordered me Pullover shirts with a collar that has thier logo on the back. I'm Glad i bumped into them , it happened by accident and we are getting along good and came at the right time since my unemployment ran out this week.. even tho i have to do more laboring then i usually would as a Mason, i don't mind because they treat me fair and pay me properly, As they should since i make them probably a Grand a day or more. I'm atually excited to goto work tomm.. i can't remember the last time i was excited to goto work. 

I ended up buying that Yamaha RX-V 1065 receiver to upgrade from the RX-V750. I'm still getting used to it, but i like it, and for $100 i think i got a good deal, It's pushing these Boston Acoustic Vr1's nice and clean, ecpecially on pure direct mode, i'm about to hook up The Polk Monitors series 2 to see how they sound. I have speakers all around my room, i keep running into deals so my buy them due to my speaker addiction .

I'm supposed to But a pair of Polk Audio Monitors Series 5 JR's tomm for $75, i can't wait to hear them, the guy said he only played classical music on them and never pushed them because he couldn't where he lived. The funny thinng is the guy i bought my PolK monitors from all he played was classical and japanese music on it, i almost walked away when he tome me they were 20 years old,, then he played his new $2000 monitors idk the name, then he played the polks right after, i swear i couldn't pull the money out of my pocket fast enough, they sounded just as good as his new speakers. 

So far the only speakers i ever heard are the Polk Monitors and these Boston Acoustics.. I have a 7.1 Onkyo speaker set which sounds good, until you play the polks. I'm taking a vow that after these new polk monitors i will not buy any more speakers untill i get a proper sub. I wonder how much i can get for my 3 subs that i have now

I know my receiver and speakers are mid grade at best, but i'm happy with them and i think i'm gonna be into Home Theater a long time.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> Thanks man i appreciate your kindness, when most would shun and judge , it was nice to hear words of encouragement and understanding.


...

Congratulations on your improving fortunes and it's good to read you have a social based hobby. That is totally cool.



> I know my receiver and speakers are mid grade at best, but i'm happy with them and i think i'm gonna be into Home Theater a long time.


And you have a Home Theater home here.

...


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you listen to music or watch movies more? Why have 3 identical speakers and then 2 sets of different polk monitors? What do you plan on doing with three mismatched set of speakers? Sell the 2 that sound worse to you, sell the three subs, buy a good sub and enjoy 2.1 audio bliss .


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

With my new RX-V1065 is dedicated to my Home theater, Nothing special it's my bedroom, 42 " JVc Led Tv and running the Boston Acoustic VR1's and VRC center speaker, so those 3 do a great job watching TV and Movies. For the rears i threw the Onkyo SKF-540F"s

I'd gonna be using the RX-V750 for Music, i have a turntable hooked up to it and sometimes my laptop. The Polk Monitors will be my mains. i was gonna grab the newer Polk monitors Series 5 Jr's just to have them because i really like the ones i have now. Maybe i can hook up all 4 monitors idk.. Mybe they sound better then my current monitors, so i felt that $75 was a decent gamble on those.. Do you think i shoupld pass?

I ened up buying An Onkyo 7.1 speaker set to use with the RX-V750 when i first got it. I like them, they sound pretty good my only complaint is with the sub. So i was thinking of buying That Onkyo TX-SR702 just for these speakers, maybe there will be some synergy and come alive.

I also was wondering if that Onkyo receiver is better then my Yamaha's,, Since it's THX certified it makes me believe its a step above my current receivers.

So for $100 is it worh buying that Onkyo? I kind of want to buy it just because it has the calibration mic.

Your right about my subs, I have all 3 hooked upand at low volume i got positioned pretty good and some low bass lines soud great and if i didnt know any better i'd think they were good subs.

So yea for my Home Theater system, i wan't a serious sub, something that will really get Low and not leave me wanting more.. I was gonna grab An Outlaw LFM-1 whic was recommended for $500

And my reason for having so many mix matched speakers, i have a speaker addiction, i cant stop.. especiallyif i'm getting deals dirt cheap.

How do you feel about that Onkyo receiver vs My Yamaha?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Honesty I think the 2 receivers you have are fine. Your onkyo set up won't sound much better on an onkyo receiver just because they match brands.. Your rxv-1065 is a great upgrade from what you had and I think you should just call Yamaha and see what they can do about a replacement mic for YPOA to help calibrate your system. What Polk speakers do you currently have? If you have matching LCR speakers you should keep those as your mains and use the polk or onkyos as rears as they don't matter as much when it comes to tonal balance. Save that 100 and put it towards a sub.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I know you are fairly new to the hobby but you should really re-think how to spend your money . We can give you ways how to spend your money and embezzled the way we would spend it with nice words .

So that said i will explain why i said no to the Yamaha 

1-used without mic even it sounds good in price you don't have a warranty neither the mic , so how much will it cost you to get a mic truth Yamaha ? If you put 1+1 , truth Newegg or accessories4les and around the same price range you will buy a unit with warranty and with all the accessories included .

2-The 5 series that you called it's the Monitor T series ( 55,65,75 ) and if they are ok for there price range you are making more of a side move from what you have right now and not going a step up , but if that's your budget i say get the 65T and you wont be disappointed but a move up with Polk speakers should be the RTi Line .

Going truth speakers can be overwhelming since that there are so many brands in the market and some times we don't have the chance to listen them all .

Don't get me wrong but you should start putting on a table a budget and see what options you have within that budget .


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree.. I would even start from scratch... Why own three reviewers? Why keep buying speakers that arnt better then the one you have? Your purchases don't make any sense. A good deal doesn't mean it's a good buy. Set a budget, figure out what you want, and start from there.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

You guys are right, and to be completely honest, i'd used to buy anything that i thought i was getting a deal on, When i first got my polk psw250, i thought i had a good sub..i thought my Yamaha sub was good too. You guys have no clue what i went throught so far this week not to by any speakers. I could of gotten some prertty good deals,.. well more like steals , some people need money and will sell stuff cheap. I almost bought a few things, but i stayed strong and backed out last minute.. Right now for my home theater, i'm happy with the RX-V1065 running the Boston Acoustic VR1 towers and VRC center.. I'm gonna save for a good sub and i think i overlooked a good sub because i didnt reconize the name, it was a VTF-2 Mk3 in very good condition, never abused, i was talking to him and i said no because i was saving up and wasn't gona buy any speakers untill l get what i'm looking for.. then i said to myself, well let me atleast look up what he has.. i called hom back right away, no answer and haven't hear from him. Oh well you snooze you lose lol. But i'm done buying junk.. idk what was wrong with me, it was like i was possesssed or something.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

jamesfrazier said:


> Why own three reviewers?


The more reviewers in one's pocket, the better the ratings?

...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

jason1234567 said:


> You guys are right, and to be completely honest, i'd used to buy anything that i thought i was getting a deal on, When i first got my polk psw250, i thought i had a good sub..i thought my Yamaha sub was good too. You guys have no clue what i went throught so far this week not to by any speakers. I could of gotten some prertty good deals,.. well more like steals , some people need money and will sell stuff cheap. I almost bought a few things, but i stayed strong and backed out last minute.. Right now for my home theater, i'm happy with the RX-V1065 running the Boston Acoustic VR1 towers and VRC center.. I'm gonna save for a good sub and i think i overlooked a good sub because i didnt reconize the name, it was a VTF-2 Mk3 in very good condition, never abused, i was talking to him and i said no because i was saving up and wasn't gona buy any speakers untill l get what i'm looking for.. then i said to myself, well let me atleast look up what he has.. i called hom back right away, no answer and haven't hear from him. Oh well you snooze you lose lol. But i'm done buying junk.. idk what was wrong with me, it was like i was possesssed or something.


You've got the "bug"..... As long as your bills are paid and you've got food on the table, then indulge yourself with your spare cash. Be warned though, even if you went out and dropped $10k on new gear, you'll Still want better!!!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> The more reviewers in one's pocket, the better the ratings? ...


Haha caught me. This auto correct for the iPhone... Terrible.


----------

